# Is that a wet rat?



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

"No! By golly, it's George!"

Just an update:

George had his second weekly bath last night, and I managed to take some pictures after he was done splashing around. The whole floor is wet by the time he is done, even with the multitude of towels that I spread around!

I have finally learned the heavenly abilities of apple cider vinegar. While cleaning up my room one day, I realised that using Clorox and other household cleaning products couldn't be very safe for George or my others animals. Of course, I would always remove cages, food containers, and the animals themselves from my room while cleaning, and always let the room air out before putting them back. 

So, as is the usual case with me, I became very curious, and started digging through my mum's food cabinet out of instinct. I came across a fairly large bottle of apple cider vinegar, and remembered how powerful of a substance it is. I swiped it (quietly, mind you) and started the process of cleaning out my room with it.

Although I really despise vinegar as a food, it is _wonderful_ as a cleaner. I now use it on my windows, my walls, my desk, and all of the little items that George manages to poop on. I also use it to clean my animals' cages, food dishes, and even put it in George's bath water! I can always detect a trace of that good ol' vingear smell in his feathers.

The brick idea has worked perfectly with George's nails. Thanks, Phil!

The only thing there is left to do is to persuade my Mum to set up an appointment for George with the avian vet at Kutztown - he deserves a good check-up.

Hope everyone is doing well!

Laura


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Laura,

Great pictures of wet George. He is really cute!

I'm glad you found the many benefits of using apple cider vinegar. You should try some ACV in George's drinking water too, if you haven't done so. Just a tablespoon to a gallon, keeps ph level in crop and gut that bacteria doesn't like.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

George looks so sweet and proud of himself. What an adorable bird.

I use only Vinegar to clean my birdroom and it works great, I love it.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Laura, George truly is adorable! What a sweet looking pijjie!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Laura, 

Those are really great pictures of George after his bath, he's very sweet looking

I don't think it's necessary to clean with ACV though, normal white vinegar would work the same. Just thinking that it much be cheaper to buy regular vinegar instead for cleaning use.

Thanks for the update though and the pictures


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Laura,*

What a cutie!

Have you tried giving George a shower? I had a litter box for Squeaks and he, too, splashed water around. Then I read on the site about the joys of showering. Sometimes I get in with him and sometimes I just put him in alone. I keep the bathroom door closed until I have a chance to use the hair dryer on him before letting him out.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Laura, your George is a cutie. Looks like you're taking really good care of him.

Maggie


----------

